# WTS/WTT - Orvis Odyssey II Fly reel w/line and backing



## ElBurro (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a tough decision but I have decided to see about selling/trading a great big game reel:

Orvis Odyssey II reel with WF 8 wt line and backing (line and backing are in decent shape but used/can't remember the brand)

This reel was ahead of its time and from what I've heard, Orvis only discontinued the line because the reels cost Orvis too much to produce. I would put this reel in the same conversation with an Abel No. 2 for craftsmanship and durability.

This reel has been used and there is some boat rash/sand rash but it is in excellent working condition and was always well cared for. I do not have the original box or reel case so this is for the reel only.

I'd prefer to sale the reel but will entertain trades (fly tying stuff, other fly fishing gear, hunting gear (specifically a decent little 22 rifle, either semi-auto or lever action). Let me know what you have and we'll talk trade!

Cash price is $135 for the reel/line/backing. I have seen new, unsused Odyssey II reels sale on ebay for $400!

I can send pictures on request. Thanks!

El Burro


----------



## Hhockeyy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi there. Is your Odessey II still available?


----------

